# We should have named him Marley!



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi guys. It's been awhile. Been really busy at work so I haven't been able to check in much. 

Just had to come on and share what Fenway (now almost 4 months old) has done though. My husband and I have nicknamed him "Marley" because he's behaving much like Marley from "Marley and Me". :doh: Up until now, when we have had to be away at work in the daytime we have put Fenway and Tango (rat terrier) in our laundry room so they would have a little more space to play than being in the crate all day, yet they would be confined enough to be safe. Well, we came home the other day to find that Fenway had chewed half of the trim off around the door facing! :uhoh: Of course I didn't scold him. He's a puppy and he was obviously bored. I don't blame him. Hubby and I even managed to laugh about it after we both exclaimed, "MARLEY! What did you do??" :

He's also chewed the corners on our couch, the edge of the coffee table, Christmas ornaments off the tree, and every stuffed animal or toy he can get his mouth on! He goes through nylabones/rawhide bones like they are going out of style! I've never seen such a voracious chewer, but he's oh so sweet! I don't have any new pics here with me at work, but I'll try to get back on soon and show you all how he's growing up to be so handsome. Wood and stuffed animals and christmas ornaments must be a good diet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Might reconsider putting him back in the crate. My Beau decided to remodel our kitchen on the wall between the 1/2 bath and the kitchen. Missed all the pipes by 2 inches.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Only 4 months old! I would never let them have the run of any room at that age! My mom thought her Border collie was okay to let out of the crate during the day at 10months old.. She was good for a few weeks then started up.. everytime they came home something else was chewed. so they bought a new crate on Saturday and shes back in the crate!
I have my 6month old girl and she will stay in that crate until at least a year old! I havent even thought about keeping her out. 

I think you need to go back to the crate! it will save you money and stress!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Like Carol said it is probably time to pull the crate out of mothballs and set it up. The anxiety that most likely caused the chewing is caused by having too much space rather than not enough. From the dogs perspective he feels he needs to protect the entire house and that puts stress on him. Being in a nice safe crate actually puts his mind at ease. Don't worry the day will come when he will be able to have free range of the house.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I've NEVER had a create. 

When I got Junior.... I emptied one room just for him.... the only bad news.... he chewed the corners off the stairs!!!!!!!! :lol: 

It's OK..... I'll fix them..... someday. :lol:

And before I forget.... Jean-luc rounded off the corners of my picnic table and the corners of his dog house. 

I don't think this is limited to just dogs. 

When I was a kid.... we had a horse that chew off the corner of a door to the barn!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Already one step ahead of you guys. He's been in the crate everyday since the chewing incident.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

*I can identify!!*

Oh I can so identify with you!! We've been saying the same thing about our Lily...she's not quite six months yet and she's into everything!! She's chewed the corners off pillars(baseboards, chairs, etc), swallowed underwear and socks (thank goodness for hydrogen peroxide!), hides our shoes, gloves, etc, and earlier this week she ran through the screen door trying to get at the indoor cat...who then promptly ran out through the hole in the screen! Her latest trick is to wake us up at 4:30am as though she needs to go to the bathroom...only to hightail it to her wading pool. This despite the fact that we go for very long walks every day! I love her to bits, but thank goodness she's cute!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry for the damage...but love to read the stories.  Puppy antics today are tomorrow's smiles.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

PB&J said:


> Her latest trick is to wake us up at 4:30am as though she needs to go to the bathroom...only to hightail it to her wading pool.


hahahah I actually did LOL when I read this part! I bet she was a proud doggy when she discovered that! tee hee....


----------

